# Very Rare BF GOODRICH CHALLENGER



## partsguy (Apr 19, 2013)

I found this cruising eBay. I haven't seen a Goodrich Challenger in a very long time, and I never saw one this cheap OR complete! Great resto candidate! Good thing I don't live nearby!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-RARE-1...ultDomain_0&hash=item27d201dd88#ht_120wt_1129


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 19, 2013)

*!*

You should buy it . Daddy needs a new mead!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 21, 2013)

I am on a budget right now, I can't buy much else much less another project bike. If I bought it, it would sit and rot for who knows how long. I'm not a "I'll fix it up someday" guy.


----------

